# 200+ lb AJ



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Take a look at page 24 of the new issue of SPORT FISHING, this beast weighed 102 kg (225lbs) and was caught in the Canarie Islands.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Now that....."if its real" Is one Hell! ofa reef donkey!!! 

That beast would put goliath grouper fishing to shame.. what a beast!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

WOW!!!!! Awesome fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob S (Feb 7, 2008)

That would be a 1 and done trip, spent. Huge AJ


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

All I gotta say is "F that!"

Those little 10 and 20 pounders put a hurting on ya, I'd hate to think what that one was like.


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

If you were swimmin' near that beast he'd probably try to eat you!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Man my arms are aching just looking at that beast. Wow!!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

hell of a fish!!!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

incredible fish.


----------

